# Overdrive not functioning, worth fixing?



## mickelmac353 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi all. after my Altima went into the ditch, just after I came to a stop, I saw my OD OFF light blinking and go off. Now that we are out of the ditch, she does not want to respond to the overdrive button on the shifter. I get the dash indicator, but no performance response from the engine, could this be a disconnected or broken wire? any ideas at all?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I belive that if the OD light is blinking that refers to an air bag issue that the dealer will need to service.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did you look for broken connectors or anything else first? was the front end of your car damaged?


----------



## mickelmac353 (Dec 8, 2006)

The front end was not damaged, everything just got jarred around. no worries, it started working on its own :hal: . bluebirds are good cars . Thanks for your responses though


----------

